# ¿Cómo puedo transmitir una señal digital por RF usando un transmisor estándar?



## jazier (Jul 27, 2010)

si en vez de el microfono pongo una señal digital, ¿se podria transmitir esta?.

si pongo una señal digital en vez de la de audio¿se podria transmitir esta?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 27, 2010)

Si ,la señal se transmitirá, ¿Pero como se escucha una señal digital en un receptor FM ?
0= A ruido
1= A silencio, con un fondo de ruido
Eso es lo que quieres?


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 27, 2010)

a mi me intreza mucho la pregunta que puso jazier, se puede enviar datos con este transmisor (1 y 0)? y recibirlo como datos y no como sonido??? como se hace esto..?? 

alguien nos podria ayudar..?? ya que yo he probado un par de veces crear mi transmisor y receptor con los mismos valores del circuito tanque pero no he logrado nada. alguien sabe si se puede o si no.. ? y si sí, como..??

gracias 

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 28, 2010)

NO SE´, CREO QUE POSIBLEMENTE VOY A DECIR UNA BARBARIDAD, PERO BUENO:
Se me ocurre, que podemos enviar un sonido de una frecuencia determinada ( ESTO SERIA 1), creada con un simple oscilador conectada a la entrada de audio de nuestro transmisor, como si fuera un MP3,y en la salida de la radio, colocarle un filtro de tal modo que solo pase la frecuencia enviada, de tal manera que pueda polarizar la base se algún transistor, y asín conseguir:  1 cuando emitamos dicho sonido a dicha frecuencia, y 0 cuando no emitamos nada, o otra frecuencia.
No se, si alguen cree que he dicho una barbaridad, que me lo discuta, le espero con ansia, _eso si no vale insultar......jajajaja._


----------



## Cacho (Jul 28, 2010)

Me parece que te la estás complicando solito, Lolo.
Si lo que quiere es una salida digital nomás...

Tené presente que en caso de meterle unos y ceros a la entrada, el transmisor va a emitir una señal en cada flanco: Apenas llegue al 1 el filtro de continua a la entrada va a actuar.
Cuando cae a 0 (después del flanco descendente), tenés silencio otra vez.

Entonces le metés la digital directamente y con un FF (uno muy rápido si es necesario) del otro lado vas recuperando los tiempos en alto y bajo. Sabiendo cuánto dura cada pulso, sabés cuántos unos (o ceros) hay seguidos.
Sin prácticamente nada más que eso, lo peor que puede pasar es que recuperes la señal invertida. Con poco más podés sincronizarlos con bastante facilidad.

La idea que planteás no es mala, pero necesita que generes una frecuencia sincronizada con la de la señal digital (después contás cuántos picos hay y sabés cuántos unos seguidos fueron) o bien necesitás una frecuencia mucho mayor a la digital, contar cuántos picos hay y dividir por una constante (sale de la relación entre las frecuencias).
Eso cuando tenés unos, con los ceros... Caemos de nuevo en dividir según el tiempo, como en la idea que planteo más arriba (si tenés 20 ceros seguidos, ¿cómo haría tu sistema?  )

Ya que caemos en esto de dividir por tiempo, te ahorrás el generador de señales y el contados de ciclos. Yo iría por el lado del FF o cosa similar, y también es posible (bueno, probable) que esté diciendo cualquier cosa, peeeeero... Equivocarse es gratis (por suerte, que si no estaría hasta el cuello de deudas ).

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 28, 2010)

Si, no te niego el que me este equivocando e incluso complicando, pero si metes un 1 ¿Que escuchariamos en la radio?

Pero lo que es peor a un si meto un 0 , seguramente se escucharia un ruido de fondo, ruido que actibaria un FF.

Por eso pense en lo del filtro para una frecuencia precisa, aunque ni a mi me conbence, ya que parece que este diciendo una barbaridad.

Posdata, cada vez esta mas interesante el tema, hay que ver el partido que le estamos sacando al transmisor en?.............


----------



## jazier (Jul 28, 2010)

estoy haciendo un proyecto(controlar un carro que tiene como 16 instrucciones como girar derecha, izquierda , retroceder, avanzar al 100% de velocidad al 50%, girar permanentemente a la derecha y a la izquierda,detenerse,saltar,dormir,comer.......).mi idea era usar este transmisor de radio para transmitir las señales digitales(no se si se puede)., luego en el carro va haber un receptor que supuestamente recibiria las señales digitales las cuales entrarian aun microcontrolador(atmega8) para su procesamiento y control de servomotores.
me gustaria saber si funcionaria o no para no gastar comprando modulos de Rf q*UE* estan algo como 10$(solo el transmisor faltaria el receptor) en cambio el circuito sale como 3$ en peru. 
mi idea es quitarle la parte de amplificacion de Q1 ya q*UE* solo sirve para dar ganancia a la señal de microfono y conectar la señal digital al oscilador controlado por voltaje.
espero su ayuda.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bueno en concordancia con lo que comentaba en post anteriores, sobre el tema de utilizar uno o varios osciladores para crear la frecuencia de cada canal, y filtros en el receptor, para a sin poder activar cada canal por separado, aquí os paso unos esquemas que NO SE´, pero seguramente podamos conectarle a nuestra emisora.

La idea es monta este oscilador o variaos uno por cada canal a la entrada de nuestra emisora:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04/fig3.htm
Y colocarle este filtro o más filtros, según el número de canales que hayamos usado, a la salida de nuestra radio FM:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04/fig20.htm
Todo esto lo saque de esta pag:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04-1.htm
La cosa es que nos podemos ahorrar la construcción de la emisora y del receptor, y utilizar el que hicimos, y una simple radio FM de estas pequeñitas, o incluso nuestro teléfono móvil puesto en radio. (El que tenga claro)

De tal manera que si nos hartamos de controlar, (lo que vallamos a controlar) pues cambiamos de frecuencia y escuchamos la radio.
Bueno, NO SE, si se le podrá adaptar esto que comento a nuestra emisora, pero por dar ideas que no quede.
Bueno espero que alguien me lo discuta. ESO SI DE BUENA MANERA.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Si, no te niego el que me este equivocando e incluso complicando, pero si metes un 1 ¿Que escuchariamos en la radio?


Nada. Sólo escucharías un ruido (relativamente corto) en el flanco de subida (y bajada, claro). Una vez que llegás al 1 estamos hablando de continua (si su duración es suficientemente larga, claro) y eso se filtra a la entrada del transmisor.
Si en lugar de meter una onda cuadrada entraras con una triangular (por ejemplo) ahí sí tendrías ruido (que varía) por el tiempo que estuviera la onda presente.


lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Pero lo que es peor a un si meto un 0 , seguramente se escucharia un ruido de fondo, ruido que actibaria un FF.


Ese ruido es menor al de los flancos. Con poner un umbral ya estás cubierto.


lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Posdata, cada vez esta mas interesante el tema...


Tanto que ya nos fuimos bastante lejor 
Tenemos tema separado y propio para esto 

Con respecto a lo que decías en tu último post, yo más bien apuntaría a un transmisor/receptor que trabajara fuera de la banda comercial. Si no, la radio más cercana a la frecuencia de opreración te hace doblar el autito.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 29, 2010)

Si te utiliza un codigo manchester y un comparador se puede recuperar la señal, pero lo ideal es utilizar un generador de tono variable tipo VCO tal y como lo hacian los modems antiguos de internet.

Tambien te puedes montar tu propio modulo de recepcion  regenerativo  con un simple transistor para cortas distancias, como mucho 5-7metros.

Antiguamente los mandos para los parking (sobre 170Mhz) utilizaban este montage, pero adolecen de deriva y fueron subtituidos por filtros de onda superficial.(433Mhz).


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ese ruido es menor al de los flancos. Con poner un umbral ya estás cubierto.



a que te referis con umbral..?? FF se refieren a flip-flop o no..?? (perdon soy un poco principiante) y si es un flipflop cual seria o como se conectaria..?? tendrian que ser varios no..?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

FF = Flip-Flop 

Umbral = Un zener de mayor valor al nivel de ruido y menor valor que el nivel de la señal es lo más básico. Se puede hacer algo más sofisticado y complejo.

¿Qué FF usar?
Qué sé yo... Dependerá de la frecuencia de tu señal digital. El FF deberá poder trabajar al doble de esa (hay dos flancos por cada onda) o más.

¿Varios?
No, no es necesario, estimo (no inicialmente, al menos).

¿Bastante novato y pretendés hacer este proyecto?
Acá sí que te la veo complicada. Pero adelante, a ver qué sale de esto.

Saludos


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 31, 2010)

gracias por las aclaraciones!

tengo otro par de dudas, con respecto al No. de FF que debo usar, yo pretendo enviar un codigo binario entonces tendria que utilizar un FF por cada variable?? o un FF basta para recibir un numero binario completo digamos de 8 variables? como estaria detectando el 1 y el 0?

"Bastante novato" no. un Poco novato, me referia a que no entiendo unas palabras tecnicas nada mas.

gracias.  saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 1, 2010)

Bueno respecto a tu duda te diria que yo utilizaria un registro de desplazamiento con 8 FF.con entrada serie, salida paralelo, como el de la imagen: (Si ya se que no es de 8, pero es un Ej.)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Registro_serie_paralelo.svg/800px-Registro_serie_paralelo.svg.png

Eso si, haber como te las apañas para enviar, a la vez la señal de reloj, ya que esta es muy importante para que esto funcione.
En post anteriores leí algo sobre la Codificación Manchester http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codificaci%C3%B3n_Manchester, o algo asin, cosa que te podria servir, yo que tu lo investigaria.

Bueno, :enfadado:SI ALGUIEN NO ESTA DE ACUERDO CON LO QUE ACABO DE DECIR QUE ME LO DISCUTA, :enfadado:que para eso esta el foro.

Consejo aparte, una pregunta= ¿como sacas la señal de la radio? En serio, intente medir el voltaje de salida en el altavoz de mi radio, cuando emiti un 1 que durava aproximadamente 30seg. y no consegui medir nada, yo estoy pensando que es por aber medido entre el condensador que esta entre la salida de audio y el altavoz, ¿quizas devi medir directamente en la salida de audio del integrado de mi radio?
Gracias.
Saludos y suerte, con el proyecto


----------



## digisk8 (Ago 3, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda!
habia intentado hacer un circuito como el que esta en el articulo del link que puso lolo2n3055 hace tiempo.. (varias respuestas arriba) pero no me funciono..:enfadado: tratare de hacerlo exacto como esta ahi y les comento. 
gracias por la ayuda OTRA VEZ!!

se cuidan

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 3, 2010)

Transmitir por RF si se puede, tienes que determinar si es en AM o FM para la etapa de conversion. Necesitas un protocolo y un crc para la transmision de paquetes. El protocolo puede ser cualquiera de los utilizados normalmente o uno que vos mismo fijes. Imagina que un protocolo en terminos generales es como un tren. Tiene una locomotora, los vagones y en el ultimo vagon una lampara que indica que ahi termina el tren. En esa analogia los vagones entre la locomotora y la lampara final serian los paquetes de datos.

Entonces del otro lado esperas que llegue la locomotora, una vez que garantizas que es la locomotora, abres el buffer y cargas los datos hasta que llega la lampara final. Con el CRC garantizas que los datos sean consistentes y ya tenes un paquete. Asi igual con el resto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2010)

Una forma simple de transmitir información digital usando medios analógicos es usar la Norma de Kansas City, que es un poco arcaica, pero para cosas simple funciona bien y es fácil de hacer. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_City_standard


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

¿Cómo andás EZ?
Está bueno el KCStandard, y es simple...

Se parece un poco a lo que proponía Lolo por allá arriba. Lo único que no me termino de imaginar es cómo hace la decodificación el receptor. ¿Usa un frecuencímetro y de ahí saca la secuencia de números?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo andás EZ?
> Está bueno el KCStandard, y es simple...


Hola Cacho! Tanto tiempo!


Cacho dijo:


> Se parece un poco a lo que proponía Lolo por allá arriba. *Lo único que no me termino de imaginar es cómo hace la decodificación el receptor*. ¿Usa un frecuencímetro y de ahí saca la secuencia de números?


En los links del final del artículo hay un par de esquemas completos, pero como son de 197x...hay una parva de componentes...y también hay algo soft en Perl y en Java para hacer algunas conversiones. La decodificación no es difícil, por que el tiempo usado para meter un 1 o un 0 es fijo y la cantidad de cruces por cero de la señal modulada también es fijo para cada nivel lógico, así que con un pin de entrada de un microcontrolador, un timer y una ISR media tonta podés decodificar sin mucho problema.
La codificación no es mucho mas complicada...pero en los links creo que está el soft para hacerlo.
Hay otra forma de hacerlo, y es con un VCO para codificar y un PLL para decodificar, pero ya es poner electrónica extra y pelearse con algunos ajustes...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Ahhhh... Mirá cómo había una más simple que la que me estaba imaginando...
Se podría hacer con un contador hasta la cantidad esperada de cruces en la frecuencia más baja (8) y si excede eso es un 1 (son 16).

Ahora que se me juntaron dos neuronas me entra una duda... ¿Los datasettes de mi querida Commodore64 funcionaban con este estándar? ¿Alguien sabe eso?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Se podría hacer con un contador hasta la cantidad esperada de cruces en la frecuencia más baja (8) y si excede eso es un 1 (son 16).


Si, pero debés tener en cuenta el tiempo en el que ocurre, por que te pueden dar 16 cruces, pero no es un uno sino dos ceros seguidos 


Cacho dijo:


> Ahora que se me juntaron dos neuronas me entra una duda... ¿Los datasettes de mi querida Commodore64 funcionaban con este estándar? ¿Alguien sabe eso?


Ni idea 
Yo conozco esa norma por que tengo una micro-computadora CASIO PB-100 de los 80's y la interfaz para grabador de casettes la usa.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si, pero debés tener en cuenta el tiempo en el que ocurre, por que te pueden dar 16 cruces, pero no es un uno sino dos ceros seguidos...


No lo aclaré, pero sí lo pensé.
Si la frecuencia es de 1200Hz, cuatro ciclos duran (haría la cuenta, pero me gana la flojera ) y ese es el mismo tiempo que duran los 8 de 2400Hz. Esa será la base de tiempo.
Más de 8 cruces en ese tiempo, es un 1, reset y enable recién cuando termine el tiempo este que calculé antes.

No lo voy a construir, pero está buena la idea igual.
De todas formas me sigue gustando la de contar los flancos que aparecen (puede tener más errores, seguro, pero se me hace más fácil de implementar). Me resulta más cavernícola y por eso me gusta más.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Si...a la larga, vas a terminar contando flancos, por que tenes que transformar los cruces por cero en "pulsos", que es lo que se cuenta, para no tener que hacer una conversión A/D y barrer la onda para encontrar los cruces....lo que pasa es que es muy simple generar un pulsito en cada cruce por cero...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Pero mi idea es contar flancos directamente, sin hacerle conversiones en el medio.

Le meto un 1, flanco ascendente hace un ruido (sí, una porquería de ruido, cortito e inentendible), llega al máximo y ahí se hace 0V de nuevo (lo bloquea el condensador de entrada). Aparece el flanco descendente. Habré de manipular eso para que la señal sea un tanto más larga y fácil de identificar.
Entonces tengo la señal (una onda triangular, por ejemplo), ahí tengo un uno y un FF que cambia a alto.

Según cuanto dure en alto sé cuántos unos seguidos vienen (conozco la duración de los pulsos) y cuando pase a 0 de nuevo, tengo más flancos para disparar mi FF.

Es rústico y le falta pulir, sí, pero esa es la idea que tenía en la cabeza. ¿Hace agua por algún lado muy evidente que se me escapa?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Uhhhh....no entendí nada  
De donde vas a sacar los flancos? La señal transmitida es algo bastante parecido a una senoide...La vas a cuadrar con algo?
Acordate que la idea de esta norma era ajustarse a 3-kHz de ancho de banda...así que no hay lugar para intentar mandar ondas rectangulares...no alcanza el espectro armónico disponible.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 4, 2010)

La que estáis liando........... CACHO, Lo que comentas no hay por donde cogerlo, entre tu acento Argentino (SIN OFENDER)y tu forma de explicarte, (dejando a un lado tu teoría) que se las trae, estáis saturando el tema.:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



Con lo fácil que es comprarse en los chinos o tienda de 20 duros un coche radio control, desmontarlo y sacarle la plaquita del receptor, y utilizar sus salidas, para activar lo que queramos.
VAMOS LO QUE HEMOS ECHO TODOS LOS QUE ESTAMOS AKI CUANDO ERAMOS NIÑOS, (por lo menos yo lo hacia)
Saludos. y buen royito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Y ese radio-control de los chinos soporta la 16 instrucciones que pretende jazier?
Yo sé que hay formas sencillas de hacerlo y formas muuuyyyy complicadas, pero dudo mucho que tu propuesta de los controles chinos pueda manejar lo que han pedido...sin decir que jazier es de Perú y vos de España...así que hay que suponer que los chinos de ambos países tiene a los mismos proveedores...y que el circuito es compatible con el receptor que ya tiene.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Uhhhh....no entendí nada


Je 

A ver si ahora logro explicarme mejor:


El puntito justo arriba de la onda representa un mismo tiempo posterior al ataque del número y nada más.
En lo demás, estimo que las ondas se irán transformando más o menos como dibujé ahí. Ya sé que la curva de carga del condensador no va a ser exactamente así, pero para el ejemplo sirve.
¿Por dónde hace agua mi idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Hummmmmmm....pero eso que transmitís ahí no es la norma de Kansas City, ya que no están los ciclos completos de cada frecuencia en el receptor. Y además estas suponiendo que el ancho de banda del canal te permite transmitir ese "cuarto de senoide".

No sé, tal vez yo entendí cualquier cosa y vos no querés usar el KCS para la transferencia, sino otro método diferente...
Si es así, tal vez sea mas o menos viable lo que proponés...aunque lo veo excesivamente "desprotegido".


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...vos no querés usar el KCS para la transferencia, sino otro método diferente...


 Oh, yes.


ezavalla dijo:


> Si es así, tal vez sea mas o menos viable lo que proponés...aunque lo veo excesivamente "*desprotegido*".


Exactamente. "*Cavernícola*" había elegido yo 
Es muy bruto el método este, animalazo y poco refinado, pero me gusta lo animalazo y primitivo que se me hace que es, sin absolutamente ninguna sofisticación ni hard complejo. Lo único que lleva es un reloj para saber, si hay un pulso largo, a cuántos unos corresponde.

Saludos, o como decimos en mi caverna, ¡Ungh!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

Ahhhhh....pero no es tan simple:


Si no conocés el ancho de banda del canal y los extremos, no hay ninguna garantía de que ese "flanco" que transmitís llegue como flanco al otro lado, así que hay que pre-procesarlo.
No hay inmunidad al ruido salvo por el reloj del receptor.
No hay como discriminar la transmisión de un 0 a cuando no hay transmisión (en ambos casos se vé un cero) y el reloj no ayuda en esto.
No hay información de timing en la señal, así que si hay retardos en el canal, el sistema puede tener muchos problemas para reconstruir la señal transmitida.
Hay algunas otras pocas cosas, pero son mas fáciles de salvar.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No hay inmunidad al ruido salvo por el reloj del receptor.
> 
> No hay como discriminar la transmisión de un 0 a cuando no hay transmisión (en ambos casos se vé un cero) y el reloj no ayuda en esto.


De esos dos puntos, el primero lo pensé como solucionable usando un umbral alto, cosa de que el ruido quedara por abajo. Amplificar la señal digital esta hasta +V (o lo que haga falta hasta ese valor) sería muy fácil, y con semejante entrada tendría una señal importante en el receptor, bastante por encima del ruido esperable. Precario, pero se puede...

El segundo pensé en solucionarlo con el protocolo... Son señales cortas (con cuatro dígitos cubrimos todo), así que hacerle un encabezado y una cola no llevaría mucho más.
Igual no es nada seguro el protocolo...

Los otros dos puntos no los había ni considerado. Y son horriblemente ciertos... Ahora me deprimiré 

Nah, mentira, gracias por el dato 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2010)

OK.
Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola a todos. LLevo dias leyendo este tema y tengo lo que podría ser una solución para transmitir un 1 o un 0 usando un transmisor de FM. Pero necesitaría un circuito que no sé si es posible construirlo. 

Si con un multivibrador generamos una señal alterna (p.ej: 1 Khz) y lo consideramos un 1 y el mismo multivibrador (variando la red R-C) genera otra señal (p.ej: 2 Khz) y lo consideramos un 0, estas señales si pueden viajar ya que son ondas alternas (da igual que sean cuadradas o senoidales) y no acaban bloqueadas por el condensador de desacoplo del transmisor.

Ahora, en el receptor habría que diseñar un circuito que a partir de la frecuencia sea capaz de generar un 1 o un 0. Si recibe 1 Khz daría un nivel lógico 0 y si recibe 2 Khz daría un nivel lógico 1. No sé si se me entiende.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

Lo que proponés es muy parecido al Kansas Standard que menciona EZ en *este post* 


Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 12, 2010)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM567.PDF


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Exacto, un LM567 es el componente indicado, la única acotación que haría es que las frecuencias de audio asignadas para enviar un "1" y un "0" no deben ser múltiplos entre si para evitar lo de los armónicos...  Respecto al LM567, es un PLL de uso general que pone su salida en "1" cuando a su entrada se le ingresa una señal con frecuencia igual o muy cercana para la que esta sintonizado, manteniendo el "0" cuando no recibe señal, ahora para no tener un "0" permanente en ausencia de señal, se pueden usar dos LM567 para codificar mediante dos tonos, los dos estados logicos... espero me hayan entendido la idea, si no, puedo explicar un poco mas...;-)


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 19, 2010)

Y si introduzco una señal lejana a la  que esta sintonizada ¿ no nos daría un 0 al igual que cuando no hay señal alguna?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Creo que no me hice entender bien; cuando hablo de una señal de frecuencia muy cercana, me refiero a la frecuencia empleada para la codificación de los "1" y "0", por ejemplo, si para codificar una señal como "1" lógico, empleamos para modular el transmisor una señal de audio de 1000 Hz, entonces el NE567 podrá reconocer esta condición si la frecuencia esta entre 950 y 1050 Hz, comprendes? lo del alcance del transmisor es otro punto mas fácil de resolver...

ya... si es una señal de frecuencia lejana, el NE567 mantendrá su salida en estado bajo, es decir "0" =


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 20, 2010)

OK, te entendí perfectamente, la pregunta la hice ya que solo hacías referencia a que solo salia como salida un 0 cuando no hay señal.
Y yo quería reseñar lo que tu comentas en el mensaje anterior, es decir que no hace falta la ausencia de señal, si no que también hay que tener en cuenta una frecuencia ``lejana´´ o lo que es lo mismo una frecuencia distinta a la que se sintoniza ya que eso también nos dará como salida un 0.
Ok. Gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 1, 2010)

He tenido una impresión, por eso refloto el tema, he dado con la solución para transmitir un 0 y un 1 usando un emisor de FM convencional y un receptor con TDA 7000.

http://www.tel.uva.es/personales/tri/pract5_FM0405.pdf

En la página 5 de este pdf que trata un proyecto sobre recpetor con TDA 7000 se propone un circuito que apague el LED cuando una emisora esté sintonizada, si la salida del LED la llevamos a un CI Inversor, cuando haya una emisora sintonizada el LED se encenderá y cuando no haya ninguna emisora el LED estará apagado.

Si encendemos y apagamos el circuito transmisor podremos controlar el LED por lo que con el emisor transmitiendo tendremos un "1" y cuando esté apagado un "0".

Saludos.


----------



## mixato (Sep 9, 2010)

Digo, yo porque no usan un metodo mas sencillo. Que es el que se usa para transmitir en los radiocontrol. con dos 4017 hasta obtienen 6 o 7 canales analógicos con esto. Codificador: http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...tos_Codificadores:Con_CMOS_4017_Harry_Lythall

Decodificador: http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Decodificadores:Con_CMOS_4017


----------

